# Clear Bumper Lights for $5!



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay now what i'm about to tell you may sound ghetto but it worked for me and nobody could tell the difference. I made my own bumper lights for my 89 240sx. Here's how to do it...

Step 1) Go to Home Depot and buy 1 sheet of the kitchen light cover.

Step 2) Unscrew your bumper lights and take off the lenses.

Step 3) Use your stock lenses to draw an outline on the kitchen light cover you just bought from Home Depot.

Step 4) Cut out the shape you just made.

Step 5) Round out the edges so they match the bumper light housing.

Step 6) Match up screw holes and screw into your bumper.

Now if you want more durability you can make it 2 ply for each. 

And thats how you get clear bumper lights for $5!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

we want pictures!! show us pictures!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay no problem, the only thing is I made these 4 and a half years ago so they look dirty and stuff. But I will post them up tomorrow.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

RICEY... jus buy the half white and amber ones..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *RICEY... jus buy the half white and amber ones.. *


arent they the stock ones?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *RICEY... jus buy the half white and amber ones.. *


How is that ricey??? Please explain. I thought that was a decent ghetto mod.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

white/amber are jdm.. we don't get that in us 
bump on nx2000. why is ur id More*Ryc3*???


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

lol... MoreRyc3 is a nick name my friends gave me... cuz my name is Mauricio... so they seem to match up... i dunno.. ask them...lol


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

its ricey becuz i bet u it looks rigged.... and why not get the JDM ones.. jus look for them on Ebay... not that hard.. ghetto = No No


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we're talking side markers not turn signals.. "jdm side markers" don't exist. i think it's a great idea and i don't think it's rigged. kitchen light covers..who would've thought of that?? (bumpin240 did ) those are actually pretty sturdy and it held on bupin240's car for 4 years.. would you go out and spend 40 bux for some after-market clear side markers or go make ur own for about 5 bux?? could u give us a better reason for the mod being ricey besides "looking rigged"??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

aren't the 240's "side markers" just reflectors? so techinally i would be sticking a clear peice of what ever kitchen thing is made up on my sides, and it wound't be seen since its clear. right?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Actually, I was talkin about the front bumper lights. (The turn signals in the front) This idea wouldnt work for the side markers because of the way they have to be bent. Unless you somehow bondo them on with the light tucked in beneath the lense. Which would be not worth it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ahh!!!!! now u made me look like a jackass/dumbass/ass  MoreRyc3: my apologies   

bumpin240, post pix!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I reckon its a tops ghetto idea Bumpin240sx - ill be trying it out!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I just took the pictures. Bad thing is the chord that hooks up my camera to my comp is at work so they wont be posted till tomorrow. Other thing is I dunno how to post them on the forum. I dont have a site thing to upload the pics to it so I can make the


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

hahah vsp3c...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well...brinkster,geocities,pcituretrail,and some other palkces didn't work too well for me, now i just tell my friend to upload them for me, he uses lycos, but the uk server one  

the ones i used might work for other people but they don't for me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i did a lil looking around and i found that CoutesyNissan
sells clear corners for about 38 plus shipping, but i don't need to since i live in Dallas Texas, and i can get 25% off of it so it would go to about 28.80, not bad


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Here are the pics...

http://www.tadeh.com/images/blake

Some pics of my messed up front bumper cuz of my accident last friday, some pics of my clear home made bumper lights, and a pic of my gauges, shift light, and steering wheel.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehe i like ur plate  
pics don't look to bad either, u can kindof tell but prob not form far away, not too shabby, u gonna get a new front bumper?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well everybody who looked at my bumper lights didnt even notice until I told them. So they are not noticable. And as far as the bumper goes i'm just gonna get the money for it because 4 days prior to that accident I got into another accident. I was rear ended and theres under body damage. So i'm gonna get the money from this accident and have the insurance company total the car from the other accident. Time to move on. This 240 has paid its dues and its time its put to sleep.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

They look good I think. Good job.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *]This 240 has paid its dues and its time its put to sleep. *


 ahem


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I know I shouldnt be sayin stuff like that but theres just too many things wrong with the car for me to be keeping it. Maybe later on I will get another one to build it but as of now I cant afford it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's a BIG bummer..sorry to hear that..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u gonna go s13 still or maybe a s14?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I actually want to go with the jap S15. I like that body a lot and I want the 6 speed. But like I said thats not gonna happen until I have money to afford a second car and build it. So not for a while.

Eactly like this...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want one too


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

me three  mmmm..cwest body w/ advan avs model 5 rims...*DROOL*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey!! that's my car!!! where'd you get pictures of my car!!!! i want to know so i can email who ever is trying to use my car as their own that they need to stop. geez...why dont people just go out and work like 3 jobs to get their own S15, ya know? i tell ya.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dude if thats your car then i have a quad turbo skyline. so i;m hoping thats your car.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Its all ricey, I personally like the half red half white lights.

Thecollector
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if u guys got those cars, then that means i got a tank with a rocket launcher, and 500 shot of nitrous, with a SPOON engine, and mugen badges!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thecollector said:


> *Its all ricey, I personally like the half red half white lights.
> 
> Thecollector
> http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1 *


See man thats the kinda shit i'm talkin about. Just cuz this guy doesnt like clear lights all the sudden its ricey. Just cuz you dont like something someone else has *DOES NOT* mean its ricey. Just say you like the other ones more. *THATS IT!*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah yeah, you got me. that's not my car. i can dream, cant i?


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *
> Step 1) Go to Home Depot and buy 1 sheet of the kitchen light cover.
> 
> Step 2) Unscrew your bumper lights and take off the lenses.
> ...


You forgot to preheat the oven to 240 degrees celsius...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why preheat oven?


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Edit: looks like your server doesnt allow remote linking =p


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> *Edit: looks like your server doesnt allow remote linking =p *


:wtf: Okay yeah you lost me on that.


----------



## HalfBaked (Feb 16, 2003)

Hah, I had issues with step 2.

How do I get the lenses off?

After I unscrewed them and took them off the car, I was having issues getting the actual lense off.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *See man thats the kinda shit i'm talkin about. Just cuz this guy doesnt like clear lights all the sudden its ricey. Just cuz you dont like something someone else has DOES NOT mean its ricey. Just say you like the other ones more. THATS IT! *


Dude I said I like clear lights and thats ricey. Get your shit straight.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

HalfBaked said:


> *Hah, I had issues with step 2.
> 
> How do I get the lenses off?
> 
> After I unscrewed them and took them off the car, I was having issues getting the actual lense off. *


After you take off the whole piece it should just pop right off. play around with it a little, its not that hard.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

thecollector said:


> *Dude I said I like clear lights and thats ricey. Get your shit straight. *


Whatever dude i'm not even about to sit here and argue with you. It aint even worth it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bumpin240sx, ur my hero


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *bumpin240sx, ur my hero  *


Thanks man. Dunno why, but thanks!


----------

